# Dulux Professional Fast finish ( New line of paint for spray only)



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

G'day Guys 

Just curious if your chosen brand of Paint do they have there own special line of paint purely for spraying ? 
I'm interested as I received an email a month ago about the new product then a letter the other day with a brochure . As I bought a Graco back in 2011 I don't use it as much as I like and I'm very keen to try this product out 

http://fastfinish.dulux.com.au/what-is-it/overview/


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

I used to use a line from SW (can't remember the name) that seems similar to that stuff. It was made for NC to reduce the number of coats required. You applied a very thick coat with a sprayer (like 8mil maybe), waited a few minutes, then back rolled. 

The point was to get a one coat flat finish on new wallboard. 

I can't seem to access the data page for the Dulux stuff, not sure if this is the same concept.


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

Jmayspaint said:


> I used to use a line from SW (can't remember the name) that seems similar to that stuff. It was made for NC to reduce the number of coats required. You applied a very thick coat with a sprayer (like 8mil maybe), waited a few minutes, then back rolled. The point was to get a one coat flat finish on new wallboard. I can't seem to access the data page for the Dulux stuff, not sure if this is the same concept.


G'day James 

If it's marketing for such work then it ain't for me


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

benthepainter said:


> G'day James
> 
> If it's marketing for such work then it ain't for me



Can't tell for sure from the literature you posted, but it sounds like that's the deal. 
It talks about cutting labor time up to %50, reducing the number of coats required is certainly one way to do that.


----------



## The 3rd Coat (Aug 17, 2013)

Seems like the main feaure is that it's optimized for spraying, not sure what that would mean with the water based enamel, maybe it's thinner han the regular version?
The ceiling paint has dryfall if the ceiling is at least 3m high, so less likely to cause overspray damage on the floor.
The prepcoat is basically a surface smoother, like a skimcoat, so it makes sense to spray it, then you sand it before priming. It may be used as a grain filler for new timber I assume.


----------



## Brian C (Oct 8, 2011)

why pay extra for that product when Berger gold label ceiling flat works a treat ?


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

Brian C said:


> why pay extra for that product when Berger gold label ceiling flat works a treat ?


G'day Brian 

I used to use Gold Berger flat good paint but have been using Professional ceiling paint for the last maybe 8yrs I'm happy with the proffesional ceiling paint 

Do you do allot of spraying Brian ?


----------



## Brian C (Oct 8, 2011)

Ben, 

don't spray all that often. I'm an old fashioned brush and roller man.


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

benthepainter said:


> G'day Guys
> 
> Just curious if your chosen brand of Paint do they have there own special line of paint purely for spraying ?
> I'm interested as I received an email a month ago about the new product then a letter the other day with a brochure . As I bought a Graco back in 2011 I don't use it as much as I like and I'm very keen to try this product out
> ...


Why not just use ultra hide (red label). That stuff is great, and inexpensive. I rolled a flat of yellow ceiling last year, covered one coat with cloud white.

X-pert is a great product too

Sent from my SGH-T989D using Tapatalk


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

Brian C said:


> Ben, don't spray all that often. I'm an old fashioned brush and roller man.


G'day Brian 

I'm the same I'm trying to embrace the spraying but just haven't really taken it on board last time I used my 
Airless was may 2013 Actualy I'm using it this Saturday hope it works ?

But yeah brush and roller for me . I was just interested in this new line of paint for spraying : )
But it seems like it more towards the grasshoppers of the trade


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

journeymanPainter said:


> Why not just use ultra hide (red label). That stuff is great, and inexpensive. I rolled a flat of yellow ceiling last year, covered one coat with cloud white. X-pert is a great product too Sent from my SGH-T989D using Tapatalk


G'day Journeyman

I'm not sure if we have the ultra hide ?


----------

